# mongolian blue spot and Caucasian babies



## Miss-Boo

I took my daughter to the HV today as I noticed a bruise like mark on her lower back above her bottom that just wasn't fading and I was getting worried.
turns out it's a mongolian blue spot, i'd never heard of these before.
the HV asked if there are any other races in the family as they are most common in babies of asian, east african and native american background.
as far as I know me and my husband are 100% caucasian. All of our relatives are from england and scotland.
Does anyone else have a baby with a mongolian blue spot that is 100% caucasian? :flower:


----------



## Vicyi

My DD had a large bruise like mark on her lower back too. It wasnt like a bad bruise but a faded one. I assumed it was from birth but she still has it 3 years later.
It is almost completely faded now but you can just make out it is slightly darker than the rest of her back.
hth xx


----------



## xolily

what's a mongolian blue spot? 

my LO is half bengali but her and her cousin (who's also half bengali) have a blue mark across the bridge of their nose.. is that was it is or is this common? x

sorry i've just looked it up and it's not that.. i've never seen one tbh xx


----------



## fairydreams

my ds has one too, it is just above his buttocks and spreads halfway up his back, it was picked up at the newborn check though and was placed in his notes as it can look really bad; its never bothered him,but they put it in the notes in case anyone suspects abuse. my dh is african and apparently its common if there is italian ancestory somewhere in the family tree too as my friend found out when her ds was born with one, it was only when they found out her hubbys great grandad was italian they realised.

fairydreams :flower:


----------



## LilLickysBump

Miss-Boo said:


> I took my daughter to the HV today as I noticed a bruise like mark on her lower back above her bottom that just wasn't fading and I was getting worried.
> turns out it's a mongolian blue spot, i'd never heard of these before.
> the HV asked if there are any other races in the family as they are most common in babies of asian, east african and native american background.
> as far as I know me and my husband are 100% caucasian. All of our relatives are from england and scotland.
> Does anyone else have a baby with a mongolian blue spot that is 100% caucasian? :flower:

Hey hun - When i had my daughter i was told the same thing - she had a very large blue bruise like mark on her lower spine, and MW told me it was a mongolian blue spot as her granny is south african and its common in babies from this culture - it was gone within a few weeks.....
never heard or caucasian babies getting this tho


----------



## Indy Princess

My son has a little blue/purple bruise-type mark just above his bum and we were told it's due to our ancestry (75% Italian 25% Polish) and it was noted in his medical records at his 6wk check, probably so it didn't look like he'd hurt himself when he was checked over again.


----------



## Tashry

I had never heard of them on 100% Caucasian babies myself. I was told they can appear on babies of mixed race, regardless of what that race is. My husband is half Fijian, both my boys have my hubby's skin coloring and both my boys have matching spots above their bottoms. They do fade after time - you can barely see the one on my 3 year old at all now.


----------



## blondeNklutzi

I've never really heard of a caucasian baby having Mongolian spots. My son has one, but he is half black. Don't worry it will fade over time. One of Mika's nurses actually called child protective services on us because of his mongolian spot. His got darker and then started fading rapidly.


----------



## Miss-Boo

thanks girls, makes me wonder if maybe I do have a different ethnic background somewhere!


----------



## Embovstar

Hey, 

My son Isaac has one as do my nephews. My sister and I had them when we were little and are half Indian.

Nicola xx


----------



## SRTBaby

My son has two on both bum cheeks, we didnt know what it was until today. My DH is white and i am from East Africa, so we qualify lol!


----------

